# Nigerian Dwarf Doe Dust Devil Kidded Triplets! STUCK HUGE KID: Head Forward Legs Back



## Lil Kickuh Heaven Farm (2 mo ago)

Blog:Nigerian Dwarf Doe Anchors Aweigh SF Dust Devil 3*M Kidded - Triplets!
Live Kidding Video: 



Update:


----------

